# Project boosted bike carbs



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

First off this is going to be my first build thread. It might take me a bit to finish the project but i should have it done by the end of this summer. Ill include pictures of the different step of my project as well as info I gather along the way. 

You may see info im posting on the bike carbs build thread and if you need info on that feel free to ask. Ill start by posting back photos of putting the bike carbs on my counter flow and go from there along with parts im using to get to where i am now and the parts to upgrade in the future. My goal from this build isnt astronomical but id like at least 200 whp and around 200 tq numbers. 
onto the pictures.

Parts list for just running the carbs.

R1 carbs from a 1998 yamaha r1
main jets up to a .200 
carter 4070 fuel pump
holley fuel pressure regulator part number to follow
choke cable from summit racing
cable end kit from shucks orielly's
and alot of clamps.

Heres pics of my first intake adapter as well as pictures and videos of how the car ran before with the bike carbs.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Heres a video of a 0-90 before a tune and after the tune


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-gqw26sfFg


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh and heres how it sits now while im waiting an my new head that i should have next week.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

OH YEAh getting my head on wednesday hopefully!! Im also in the running for a supervisor in training program at my work that would give me a big raise for enough time to get this beast supercharged and running in the next couple months if i can get the placement into the program. so keep your fingers crossed i get it then i can get this beast going!!


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Well **** i just accidentally bought a supercharger.....So it looks like i may be getting everything set up to go a little sooner in reagards to mounting and plumbing of intercooling piping belts and making my plenum all fit under the hood..My wifes going to be pissed!!!


----------



## illahee (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice! hehe I know how that goes  haha speaking of such, just got the motor turned over earlier in the day for the first time with the carbs running! :beer: Need to dial out a few details....but a very rewarding experience! Manifold is great and was a killer deal  I'll throw some pics up here shorty!

Stoked on your build thread mate, can't wait to see what kind of power you throw down! ^_^ - what are you thinking of running for ignition management?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats the thing im going to see what i can do with just the knock system set up. If that doesnt work im going to look into going to a vacum advance. Im not going to be running big boost so this is more of just an experiment to see what works and what doesnt. trying to do this for fairly cheap. If i hadnt bought a ported head right now id be in 300 for the carbs fuel pump ect. My goal is to do this and possibly be in the 200whp range for under a grand and so far its looking like im going to do this...Evil LOL. But next week im going to start making my intake adapter for the aba head and also start on my intake plenum to come off the front of the carbs.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

on a side note did you cut out your rain tray? if so you might want to put like a bag over your carbs when its raining to keep rain from running down your intake...learned that the hard way one day


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Got my head today!! Waiting on a lower intake manifold section to cut up to make my initial adapter and start on my intake plenum!! Then just need to get another charger and make a mount for it and a few other things.:laugh:


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

MKIGTITDI said:


> ... going to look into going to a vacum advance.....


Are you looking to advance the ignition timing under boost?  That will increase knock.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

curious to see how this comes out
blow through carb setup... brave


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Im getting my info from this guy...


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

So a little update ive gotten my head and figured out the mounting on my alternator. Ive started on my intake adapter and intake plenum for the boost pressure to the carbs. Ive also got my supercharger. Heres where its going to get tricky now...Now i just need to figure out how im going to mount this beast of a charger and route both intercooling pipe to it and a serpentine belt to it, the water pump and the alternator Ill be updating again sooner this time i hope and hope to have it running before july....I hope!!
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

So im going to be a baby and take the not so extravigant and easy way out. Im going to run this beast N/A for a bit.(at least till i can unload my m62 supercharger onto someone) Then im going to take the easy way out and turbo this biatch. A little more expensive but in the long run.....A WAY smaller headache....Sorry peoples. i will keep this thread updated and still hope to be running boost by the end of this autocross season.:beer:


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Alright should have the thing up and running NA in the next week. its going to be my dd for a bit then im going to finish the process of boosting it. Im going to slowly try to piece together my kit and buy the turbo intercooler ect while im waiting to get a new car for my dd before this thing goes boosted.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Heres my new intake adapter...Its kind of rough... It only took me an hour to put together so its nothing fancy. its more for function than anything else....Would fit in great for the ratrodder crowd. :beer:


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Heres an update. I got everything put together went to start it only to have no compression in 3 of my cylinders. Turns out the valvestems werent set right so three of my intake valves werent closing all of the way. So i sent my head back to the guy i bought it from(his name is Jason lane He works at Bahn brenner) He took it to the machine shop where it was then stollen from. Anyways this guy is such a stand up guy hes making it right by replacing the head with another freshly built head that has all the goodies(ti retainers ect) and a tt 288* cam in it. heres some pics!:beer:


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

The beast is alive!! ITs N/A for now but its runnig finally!!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Im like a little kid in a candy store!! Im so glad this things running again!!


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Had some problems with the carbs over flowing and they kept washing out my cylinders and had to tear it down to get a new set of carbs! so it should be running in the next day or two.:beer:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Boost and ITB's... a beautiful thing! Now I want for my 20V

Sounds sick man! Love it:thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Had some problems with the carbs over flowing and they kept washing out my cylinders and had to tear it down to get a new set of carbs! so it should be running in the next day or two.:beer:


what kind of fuel pressure are you running? and did you adjust your float needle? usually carbs flooding is due to to high of fuel pressure or float mis-adjusted float.

Interested to see when you get the boost hooked up, I'm boosting my bmw through zx9r carbs.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I ended up buying another rack of carbs for the overflowing problem only to learn I had a massive problem with main jets that are way to big. I'm waiting on my smaller jets to great here the first part of next week.


----------



## funpig (Feb 13, 2003)

So what happened to this build?? Did you decide to scrap the turbo'd carbs and do a TDI swap? Great choices either way (although the turbo set up would have been pretty exotic)
MikeB


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah I got a new job and I'm dropping a tdi into the beast now.


----------

